#   SAY 2-4  ...

## redd

,       ?

       , R15-V10-V15-D10....

      ,        ....

  R15 ????,       10  15   ?       ,     ....


         ,       ...

PS.     ....

   ,  ,   R15   ....

----------

redd

----------


## redd

> ,  .       .         .     .    ,


 ,    ,      ....

 ,    ,       ,    ....

----------


## redd

,    ...

----------

